# Pigeon has bugs?



## LemonJelly (Sep 21, 2017)

My pet feral pigeon has these long read things crawling in its chest feathers are they lice and how do I get rid of them? I rubbed DE on her


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Is de diatomaceous earth? 
Sounds like your bird has mites. Usually people's le use a bird spray or sevin dust.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

NOt really good to rub DE into the bird. Please use a powder or spray made for that.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi, against mite, lice, fleas, etc you have to use a product (spray or powder) containing permethrin. For my birds I use Neo Foractil spray (piperonyl butoxide +permethrin+ tetramethrin). You can spray it in nests (or box, cage, pet carrier, etc) or directly on birds being careful at their head: eyes, beak and nostrils (you can cover the head with a handkerchief just for example). You can spray it (of course a short spray) on the back of the neck and under the wings.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Colombina, that isn't sold in the U.S.
They do however sell Permethrin powders and sprays.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I know Jay, I buy it in Italy.

I suggested to use a product (spray or powder) containing permethrin; I talked about the one I use just to help the poster to get an idea of what kind of product looking for and how to use it.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

DE is good to use but not pool DE. It has to be natural DE and the birds can eat it and use it like grit. It will kill internal parasites also when ingested. Its food grade DE


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use DE for the birds and my dogs, I also drink it myself as it's said to help lower cholesterol. Like drinking muddy water, lol.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't use it on the birds. Use a Permethrin based powder or spray.


----------

